# BASE UNITS FOR CPT 00812



## slr01bellsouth (Jan 15, 2020)

Can someone tell me if the base units change for CPT 00812 from 3 base units to 4 base units in 2020?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 15, 2020)

If you are referring to Medicare, no changes to base units in 2019 or 2020



			https://www.cms.gov/Center/Provider-Type/Anesthesiologists-Center


----------



## slr01bellsouth (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jan 17, 2020)

In 2019 & 2020:

00812 has 4 base units

00811 has 4 base units

00813 has 5 base units


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 17, 2020)

is that for ASA? 
CMS has 3 for 00812


----------

